# Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?



## Hyper1on (1. September 2017)

*Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne für meine Corsair H100i v2 neue Lüfter kaufen.
In den Technischen Daten des Systems steht: Statischer Druck des Lüfters: 4,65 mm/H2O

Gilt die Angabe für beide Lüfter zusammen oder je Lüfter?

Für einen einzelnen Lüfter kommt mir der Wert etwas hoch vor.

Als Austausch Lüfter hatte ich an die SP120 High Performance Edition gedacht. Diese werden mit 3.1 mm/H2O angegeben.
Ich erhoffe mir dadurch, dass ich bei verringerter Lüfterdrehzahl die aktuelle Kühlfähigkeit beibehalten kann.

Gruß Hyper1on


----------



## amdahl (1. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

Da die Lüfter nicht in Reihe geschaltet sind gibt es keine Veranlassung ihren statischen Druck zu addieren.
Dank einer Maximaldrehzahl von über 2400rpm halte ich die Angabe nicht mal für so unrealistisch. Wo genau findet sich die denn?


----------



## Hyper1on (1. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

Die Daten Stammen direkt von der Corsair-Seite:

H100i v2: http://www.corsair.com/de-de/hydro-series-h100i-v2-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler

Die Daten stehen im Overview ganz unten.

SP120 High Performance: http://www.corsair.com/de-de/air-se...rmance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan

Mich wundert halt nur, dass die Standardlüfter von Corsair sind, man sie aber nirgends mit dieser Angabe finden kann.


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

Ich behaupte mal dass es für einen Lüfter ist. Da steht ja auch:
Statischer Druck *des* Lüfter*s*: 4,65 mmH2O


----------



## Hyper1on (1. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*



mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal dass es für einen Lüfter ist. Da steht ja auch:
> Statischer Druck *des* Lüfter*s*: 4,65 mmH2O



Und genau das wundert mich so. Es handelt sich dabei ganz offensichtlich um Corsair eigene Lüfter. Allerdings sind sie eben nirgends mit diesen Werten zu finden.
Der höchste Wert, der mir untergekommen ist sind 3.1 mm/H2O

Da bleibt mit wohl nichts anderes übrig als einen vom Radiator zu entfernen und nach der genauen Bezeichnung zu schauen.


----------



## Chimera (2. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

Nur: warum überhaupt diese grützigen Corsair Lüfis nutzen, wenn es doch sehr viel bessere und vorallem sehr viel leisere gibt? Mal als Vergleich: meine beiden SP120 PWM waren sogar bei 5V(!) noch lauter als meine beiden Shadow Wings bei 12V, zumal die ganze Zeit über so ein nerviges Tickgeräusch von ihnen kam (kam nie dahinter was es war, doch es kam bei beiden vorallem im gedrosselten Zustand vor). Die AF120 waren von der Lautstärke her deutlich besser, aber auch eher schwachbrüstig.
Für mich(!) gibt es nur 2 wirklich sinnvolle Lüfis, wenn es gut kühlen UND sehr leise sein soll: Silent Wings 3 oder Noctua NF-P12/F12 PWM. Hab auf beiden AIOs die SW3 HS PWM und sogar im Hochsommer mit über 30°C Raumtempi mussten sie nie gross aufdrehen, weder um den 125W Phenom kühl zu halten, noch den zahmeren Intel i5  Beim Intel kommen die beiden SW3 selbst im gedämmten Case beim zocken nie über 1000 U/min, da hört man absolut nix vom Lüfi (ausser man hält sein Ohr direkt über den Luftauslass). Und bzgl. der "Leistung": beim Phenom hab ich nur ne SL 120 mit 2x 120mm SW3 im Push/Pull, trotzdem schaff ich es im kleinen Bitfenix Shinobi problemlos den Phenom leise und kühl zu halten. Das lauteste ist dort die HDD und die beiden Eloops in der Gehäusefront.
Eloops gingen zwar auch, wobei ich(!) persönlich grad die 120er gar nicht mal so toll find (dafür dass sie so teuer sind). Wie gesagt, bis zum heutigen Tage hab ich(!) noch nie einen wirklich leisen Corsair Lüfi gehabt, alle hatten so ihre Mankos und Ticks. Und wenn man halt nicht ein halbes Vermögen für gute Lüfis ausgeben will, gibt es auch noch günstige Alternativen, die aber nicht viel schlechter sind. Kumpel hat auf seiner Corsair die Phanteks F120MP drauf, die gedrosselt noch akzeptabel sind (leiser als die original verbauten Corsair) und trotzdem nach oben hin noch Leistung haben (dann aber etwas lauter agieren). Der F120XP wäre auch ne Möglichkeit oder die Venturi  HP-12 PWM, die bieten am Radi noch guten Bumms und sind ganz ok von der Lautstärke her, kosten auch nicht die Welt und sehen passabel aus 
Wie gesagt, du hast jede Menge Alternativen, die besser und leiser als das Corsair Zeugs sind. Es gäb nur einen Grund, warum man bei den Corsair Lüfis bleiben möcht: wegen des Labels. Aber leistungs- und lautstärkemässig gibt es deutlich besseres


----------



## Narbennarr (2. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

Die Corsair SP120L (also die Lüfter der H100iv2) drehen in der Spitze mit 2700 RPM (die Daten in der Artikelbeschreibung stimmen da nicht überein). Das erklärt die 4mmH2O.
Ein hoher statischer Druck ist bei dem dünnen Radi, trotz 20FPI, aber gar nicht nötig.

Es wäre übrigens total Banane sich die SP120 zu kaufen, da das die identischen Lüfter sind, nur langsamer! Wenn du also deine mitgelieferten SP120L auf auf die Geschwindigkeit der SP120 drosselts, hast du das identische Ergebnis...der einzige Unterschied besteht aus Gummipuffern und farbigen Ringen


----------



## Hyper1on (2. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

@Chimera und Narbennarr

Danke für eure Ausführungen.

D.h. also, da der Radiator recht "dünn" ist benötige ich garnicht so einen hohen statischen Druck und kann getrost auch zu anderen Lüftern greifen?

Die Corsair hatte ich nur ausgesucht, weil der statische Druck eben mit den Standardlüftern so hoch angegeben war.
Aber so wie sich das anhört kann ich wohl getrost zu den SW3 greifen.

Aktuell habe ich die Lüfterkurve manuell angepasst und damit im Idle (i7 6700k @ 4.5 Ghz mit 1.32V) um die 33 Grad und unter Last dann so um die 73 Grad (Lüfter auf 80%).
Das wären so die Werte, die ich gerne beibehalten würde.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

Wie die SW3 darauf performen weiß ich nicht, da könnte was durch den nicht bündigen Rahmen verloren gehen und im allgemeinem sind sie nicht die effizientesten Lüfter.
Wichtig ist nicht der maximal Druck, sondern das was am Ende an Luftmenge durch den Radi gelangt. Bei dem engen Radi ist der Druck zwar nicht vollkommen unwichtig, aber niemand braucht so extrem hohe Werte, zumal die immer zu Lasten der Volumens gehen.

Ein NF-F12 macht bei gleichen RPM wie ein SW3 mehr Volumen und sollte für deinen Radi perfekt sein. Auch ein eloop ist nicht verkehrt!

Corsair H100i v2 mit Standardlüftern:
AiO Roundup Teil 1: be quiet!, Cooler Master, Corsair und Cryorig - Messungen Standardausstattung

Mit NF-F12:
AiO Roundup Teil 1: be quiet!, Cooler Master, Corsair und Cryorig - Messungen Referenzlufter

Da siehst du das bei rund 1400 rpm die Noctua 2 Grad besser aggieren als die Corsairs und noch viel wichtiger: Die Noctua sind bei 1500 rpm nur unwesentlich schwächer als die Corsairs bei 2700


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*



Hyper1on schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich die Lüfterkurve manuell angepasst und damit im Idle (i7 6700k @ 4.5 Ghz mit 1.32V) um die 33 Grad und unter Last dann so um die 73 Grad (Lüfter auf 80%).
> Das wären so die Werte, die ich gerne beibehalten würde.



Lüfter auf 80%?
Welche Drehzahl haben die dann?


----------



## Hyper1on (2. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*

Rechnerisch sind das ca. 2200 RPM, hab mich da aber vertan, die Kurve ist etwas anders konfiguriert.

30 Grad - 40 %
40 Grad - 45 %
60 Grad -65 %
75 Grad - 75 %
85 Grad - 80 %




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Momentan läuft der Lüfter unter Last dann mit ca. 1650 RPM


----------



## Chimera (2. September 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 - Angabe des Statischen Drucks je Lüfter oder für beide zusammen?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wie die SW3 darauf performen weiß ich nicht, da könnte was durch den nicht bündigen Rahmen verloren gehen und im allgemeinem sind sie nicht die effizientesten Lüfter.



Also auf dem Asetek Radi performen die SW3 gar nicht so schlecht  War selbst überrascht, da ja die Cryorig Lüfis von Haus aus für 140mm Modelle recht unmenschliche len hatten (um die 1800 U/min) und ich schon dachte, dass der Radi wirklich so heftigen Bumms braucht. Doch weit gefehlt, sogar die SW2 performten gar nicht übel, trotz des doofen Rahmens.


----------

